# 1 or 2 embroys transferred?



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

I wonder if anybody can give me some advice.

I saw my IVF consultant yesterday and I am about to start my injections on the 31st of this month.    

She suggested that if we get more than 1 fertilized embroys that we only transfer 1 back because if you put say 2 back then there is a bigger chance of miscarriage.  I can kinda see what she is getting at but I also think if they put 2 back in then that will increase the chances of at least 1 implanting.  The decision is ultimately up to me and my partner but I have to let them know before the embryo transfer.

I would really appreciate anybody else's thoughts and advice on this as I dont know what to do.  We only get 1 go at IVF on the NHS so I really want this to work and I am not getting any younger!!
cal x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

The clinic i went to always put 2 back, it seems to be the general practise for most clinics, i see it as double the chance of getting pregnant!!

good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Cal

Its a tough decision to make, i chose to have 2 embroyos put back on day 3 was advised why they prefer to do 1 but I felt that it to would at least increase chance of 1 implanting - very pleased I did as now 11 weeks 4 days pregnant with a singleton !! I do wonder what would have happened if only gone for 1 (  I will never know ) 
I am 28   so thought they wouldn't let me as still young in tx terms but my consultant at lister was very good and talked things thru with dh and I, biggest reason was increased chance of multiple pregnancy !!

Good Luck with whatever you decide !!

CJ


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You may be interested in some of the posts on this separate board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0

This board is specifically for eSET (elective Single Embryo Transfer)

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Cal
Thought I would reply because your situation sounds very similar to mine (unexplained and very close to 40!) I have had 2 IVFs and 1 FET, all with 2 embryos replaced at ET. They never suggested only putting one back and I am quite surprised your clinic has considering your age (sorry! ) I would ask to have 2 put back in unless you really don't want the possibility of twins, as there is a higher chance of a BFP with 2 embryos.
Good luck!
Hettie


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi 

A friend of mine has had two embryos transplanted for two cycles of ICSI and both have resulted in the birth of ONE baby. She often wonders had she have had only one transferred would she have been so lucky.


----------



## foxyredhead (Apr 30, 2010)

Im 39 and have one chance at IVF only.

Do I have 1 embryo put back or 2
So hard to make a decision that could change our life.
What if we have only 1 transferred and it doesnt work? Will I be wishing we had made the decision to replace 2?
Helllllp xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi hun, I've moved this post to an area where you'll get more replies hopefully. Also have a look at this area of FF, this will give you a perspective on a single embie being transferred x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

foxyredhead said:


> What if we have only 1 transferred and it doesnt work? Will I be wishing we had made the decision to replace 2?


Yes I am sure you would question your decision (to only have 1) *if* it didn't work. I am also sure that if you have 2 and have twins, there will be times when you question *if* you did the right thing as well. Have a read here http://www.oneatatime.org.uk 
No one can help you make that decision, but if you have the full facts you will feel better about the decision you make 

Good luck hun xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello everyone

I have another worry about ET tomorrow.
The labs girls who have been phoning me with my embryo progress keep saying that the clinic may decide to put just one emryo back in as they will be at blastocyst stage and are basically gauranteeing that this would be a successful cycle. BUT, nothing is certain. I would like 2 put back and risk having twins as I have lost 5 pregnancies in the past years and can't afford the emotional journey and cost of another go. I am 37 so should entitled to choose to have 2 put back.
What are peoples views and experiences on this? My hubby thought it would good to ring the clinic and talk it over with one of the nurses today before arriving tomorrow but I feel a bit anxious about it all to be honest.
Thank you all and good luck to everyone x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, I hope you don't think that I'm being negative , but isn't it a bit wrong of them to be giving guarantees that the cycle will work?

I'm 36 and they intend to put 2 back - I was told this is standard proceedure with my clinic due to my age.  However I was told that if there is one that is better than the others then they will put just that one in.

If I was you, I would speak to them before your appointment - any nurses that I have spoken to at my clinic have been brilliant at putting me at ease and I'm sure they have been asked the same questions millions of times before.

Best of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Girly

Funnily enough I decided to ring the clinic this morning and due to my history of miscarriage they will be putting two back in tomorrow. The nurse was very reassuring and said that the embryologist didn't realise my history and that they had planned to put two back tomorrow. 
Thanx for your concern and good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Oh I am pleased for you - bet you are glad you rang.  Better to ask than to stew on it!


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

nicky 
how did it all go today?
luv c xx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi C

Okay, I think.  I surprised myself by drinking lots of water and not feeling the need to pee!
2 blasts put back. One that I was told was well formed and the second a little bit smaller. The remaining ones they said hadn't progressed as much and would not survive the thaw process so unfortunately, none were frozen. So, hoping for the best now. Feel a bit paranoid about what to do and what not to do now and feel so tired. I have been told to test in 9 days which would be 2 weeks since EC. I am still on gestone injections which my husband hates giving me coz they leaves bruises on my bum! Also on clexane injects and steroids.  Hope they all do the trick coz I added up all my invoices the other day and I have spent £6500 and although we had saved up 5k a lot is on credit cards. Can't afford this again so pleading with god it works.
Do you feel any twinges and how are you feeling about it all? 
N xx


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi nicky

im feeling ok  trying not to read into every twinge and so far staying relaxed. But have the feeling this is going to be the longest 2 wks of my life lol

gosh cant believe how many drugs you are still on! im only on a progesterone pessarie twice a day which is just like popping in a tampon lol but like you say im so tired. I am off work right now and glad i am coz i dont think i would have managed

not long til you test! do you back to your clinic for testing or do it yourself?

let me know how youre getting on honey im sending out     for you

stay positive and wee beans keep growing 
luv c xx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Chris

Good to hear from you and glad you are staying relaxed. I think I am quite relaxed but just can't stop thinking about it all. I was even paranoid the other night when my stepson came in at 2am and woke the dog up who barked so loud it made me jump out of my skin so hoping it didn't disturb the emboss!
I am still on lots of drugs because of my previous miscarriages and they found raised levels in my natural killer cells which meant that my body might have been killing off the early pregnancies in the past. I just hope that if I am preggers it doesn't turn to an ectopic so probably a bit over paranoid about the twinges.
How long are you off work for? I was getting too stressed in a very stressful job so my gp signed me off for the last 2 weeks and then I am on annual leave this week. I think it was the best thing as still so tired.
Let's keep our fingers crossed and stay in touch and sat positive.
N xx


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi nicky glad to hear youre doing ok 

I too am off on annual lve doc had signed me off for my 2 wks of injections and ec and et but didnt want to stay off sick so got my work to move my holidays which they did reluctantly!! Im cabin crew and clinic had advised not to fly (i do 4 flights a day)

Its amazing how different each treatment can be keeping everything crossed for you honey  

stay in touch
luv c xx


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicky

im sending   and   your way  not long til testing for you

is it monday you test? hope you get your bfp honey

im excited to find out your news
luv c xx


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Nicky and FlyGirl,

Although I have not started my treatment yet I have been popping in and out to see how you both have been getting on. Just wanted to wish uz both good luck and Iv'e got everything X’d for uz  

  

Sending loads of baby dust  
Luv M x


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi C
Lovely to see your message, I have been thinking and wondering how you are getting on as well.
Yes test day is Monday. I have one digital test sitting waiting. Too scared to do it earlier. Although anxious to know what the result is part of me doesn't want to know coz if it is negative it is game over.
I can't believe how much I can sleep!
We're going out to see comedian John bishop tomoz night so really looking forward to that, then sleep then wake up and test.
When is your test day? Still staying positive?
Glad you're not flying at the moment defo best at home for you.
Lots and lots of good positive wishes    
N xx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi M

Thanx for your thought and good wishes. It's good to see how everyone gets on isn't it? I think it gives us all hope to see others stories of this roller coaster ride.
Good luck for your treatment. 
N x


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Michelle
I was really touched by your message thank you for thinking about me and nicky

Nicky my test date is Thursday appt at hospital 0830 I've not got any tests in the house and I'm not buying any I'd be too tempted to test early lol

Still keeping positive but I'm terrified tbh I so want a bfp 

Take care and enjoy John bishop he's hilarious
Luv c xx


----------

